# Dealing with UK govt depts



## Toscana (Jan 12, 2017)

Can anyone tell me how to get information from UK government depts? Many govt depts have outsourced 'information provision' to private companies which send you standard responses and ignore your specific question. Telephoning is pointless because you remain on hold forever. Since I no longer live in Britain, I cannot write to my local MP and expect them to obtain a response on my behalf. Does anyone know of an MP who is willing to act on behalf of ex-pats? Alternatively, can anyone suggest another way to get a proper response from UK govt depts to a specific question? Thanks.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Ask for their complaints procedures in writing, try social media to get a response (work for Trump), web search "(specific) department complaints" and last have a look here and if nothing, then complain about their site not having what you want... I think it should at least list every depatments complaints procedure. Good luck!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Write to the PM and suggest a movement to take expats seriously as Italy does:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overseas_constituencies_of_Italian_Parliament


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Well they can contact the MP of the post code they would live in if they were in the UK... according to this Parliament link , so any MP I guess? I learn something new every day


----------

